# fishing tackle swap meet Aransas Pass 12/3/17



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

as posted on ttmb

Sunday Dec 3rd, 2017 8am-whenever
336 w. Cleveland blvd, AP, 78336
Admission- FREE
sale spots- FREE. first come first served, 30 spots available
keep sale items strictly to fishing tackle, boating gear.
no promo stuff, guide advertising, etc
spots are truckbed-wide +3'x 6', bring a small table or 2

see you there!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Brian .... did you ever get the fliers printed? I have a couple of shops that said they want some.

In your post it said "keep items to fishing, boating gear" .... did you decide not to indlude hunting stuff?

I will be there with some good stuff. Rods, reels, poppers, jigs, etc.

I may want to buy that .380 you are thinking about selling . I need it for offing hogs in my traps


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

this event is gonna be re-scheduled due to general lack of interest


----------

